# Mystery Steering Gear in My 1225



## gengwall (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a Bolens 1225 that I bought from a guy who had replaced the original engine with a CHonda GX390. This past weekend the steering finally gave out so I crawled underneath to see where the problem was. Sure enough, the teeth on the fan shaped steering gear were all ground down. So, I started the search for a replacement.

First I went to Sam Bolens to look up the part and get the part number. That is where the mystery began. The steering gear on the tube frames is vertically oriented and mounted on a cross shaft. Right? Well, when I looked at the gear on mine, I swear it was horizontally oriented and the steering linkage was directly connected to it - like the more recent MTD steering from early 2000 models.

Is it possible in replacing the engine, that the guy also had to replace the bottom of the engine compartment and therefore also change to a different steering mechanism? He didn't tell me that part that I can remember (it was 6 years ago now) but it sure looks that way.

Anyway, going back up north tomorrow to take some pictures, but thought I'd ask in advance if anyone had encountered similar mysteries.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could have changed up some stuff, for sure. Take a tape measure and a note pad, and get some good clear pictures to post and someone will hopefully be able to help.


----------



## gengwall (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, time for me to check into memory care. It is all standard tube frame stuff. Already picked up a used fan gear and steering column pinion. I have no idea why I thought I remembered seeing something different.

Having cleared that up. Having a terrible time getting stuff apart. That is probably not surprising. I decided to pull the whole thing - crossbar along with gear and steering arm - since I can't get the bar to slide out, i.e. everything is fused. I went to remove the pinion to free up the cross bar. I stuck an allen wrench all the way through the pin hole but no pin came out. Here is the question. Is that retaining pin hollow? I can't imagine the pinion would stay in place with no pin but my allen wrench went all the way through.

BTW - is there an easy way to remove those retaining clips that hold the crossbar in place? I spent more than half my time just trying to get those little buggers off.


----------

